# My (2) Verizon Samsung Fascinate Galaxy S Smartphones up for grabs on Swappa!



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats going on everyone?I have listed my 2 Fascinate's on Swappa and they are the cheapest!







Check them out and let me know if you are interested. I will cut a deal if you want both!

http://swappa.com/listing/CEK074/view
http://swappa.com/listing/IKM651/view


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

just sayin, this should probably go in the samsung fascinate section. not a big deal though


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

everytime i see ur name brttwrd i see "ButtWad" lol


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> just sayin, this should probably go in the samsung fascinate section. not a big deal though


is that mac miller in your sig?


----------

